

 Cooking Up A New Social Blog - For Loners - mikecane
http://www.fonerbooks.com/2010/03/cooking-up-new-social-blog-for-loners.html

======
jamesbressi
I think this is an intriguing idea for a blog and will add it to my small list
of reads. I look forward to giving it a chance.

------
pasbesoin
Off topic, but the article mentions the following Blogger change, which I'd
missed:

 _As the Blogger deadline for cutting off FTP access for blogs like mine
nears_

Google search turns up:

[http://buzz.blogger.com/2010/01/important-note-to-ftp-
users....](http://buzz.blogger.com/2010/01/important-note-to-ftp-users.html)

